# My 88 Pulsar NX



## powerpack90 (Apr 23, 2006)

last but not least, the damage the SOB did when he delivered her. he wont repair it because it happened before the signing.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

cool, my cousin had one when she was younger. thats one nasty cut..


----------

